# GPS Android/iPad idea



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I want to try putting an android tablet or iPad in a truck and have it integrated with google earth. We have a lot of driveways clsoe together and it would help the drivers remember which houses we do. I would put a placement marker on google earth for any house we do. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

never thought about it that way, but i will be getting an ipad to keep real time track of what properties were accomplished. better than waiting till after the all the route was done to try and remember what was done were like last year.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Why not just buy a GPS and set waypoints?


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've thought about getting a laptop mount for inside the truck. I know I can do it on my cell but I can put the billing in at the sme time instead of forgetting to send a bill my pc will remind me


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

stevesmowing;1127472 said:


> I want to try putting an android tablet or iPad in a truck and have it integrated with google earth. We have a lot of driveways clsoe together and it would help the drivers remember which houses we do. I would put a placement marker on google earth for any house we do. Anyone have experience with this?


AndSnow for android http://routing.andsnow.com does this exactly!


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tablet in-dash has been done. I think its ingenious and hope to have one done this summer (not ipad though, Android!)


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Thinking of the same thing except I want each place to have a full picture album of all areas of the property for all seasons. Staff pulls up to the property, there is a listing of what we need to do and the pics of the relevant areas. A route map for the drivers would be ideal as well. GPS tracking or history is a must so that we don't have employees doing their own things during the day.


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

forbidden;1271634 said:


> Thinking of the same thing except I want each place to have a full picture album of all areas of the property for all seasons. Staff pulls up to the property, there is a listing of what we need to do and the pics of the relevant areas. A route map for the drivers would be ideal as well. GPS tracking or history is a must so that we don't have employees doing their own things during the day.


With AndSnow for android devices it is possible to Drive the route in advance, taking pictures, and adding descriptive notes (instructions) to the map. Store the Route/Pics/Notes on the device for use when actually servicing the area/route.

Keep an eye on our web site andsnow.com we will be adding sample video of possible implementations.


----------

